# Please help!dog lunges at other animals



## Myfirstshepherd (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello, I have a three year old german shepherd. She is very lovable to everyone she takes the time to know. She has never tried biting any of. She is not food agressive towards us. In doors she is very calm but outdoors she is a different dog. She only listens depending on the situation. If she is sniffing or sees another animal, she has little interest in whatever we are commanding her to do. And at nights it get a little worse. It is likr she is looking for something. I dont know why she lunges at other dogs. She occasionally barks ,snarls, or whines. I used to take her to dog parks when she was younger and she did good there until she started getting older and she started being a bully to smaller dogs, never bit them and She didn't like when other dogs got too close to me or my sister. I stooped taking her for that reason. She meets dogs here and there and at first she lunges and pulls and barks. But after letting her cool off a little, she starts wanting to play and wags her tail. Now I don't know if this is what she really wants or does it depend on the dog she is meeting. I love her a lot and would really appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!Sounds like your girl is excited when she sees another dog,not aggressive.She isn't able to listen to you when she gets worked up and excited.Give her something else to focus on before she gets in that excited state of mind,treats or a game of tug as you move away from the approaching dog.If f you know she'll get excited when they get about 20 ft away,start at 30 ft away getting her focus on you.Gradually decrease the distance,25ft,20ft,etc.With patience and perseverance she will learn to ignore dogs passing close by and focus on you.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good information, given and I think I can give you a blueprint on how to get there??
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...514-correction-fear-reaction.html#post7165106


I have more to say on how you can train your dog to walk properly on a loose leash here:
Slip Lead leash - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

In the first link, "correction for fear" you will see how to train your dog using, a regular collar and leash. When I started getting it "right" that is all I used. I changed to the Slip Lead because it was even quicker for me. But if you understand the basics in the first video, that would be all you need!

That said a proper walk should look like this and you don't "need" to use a Prong but "apparently" it's an easier tool to learn and teach owners to use, And that by and large is why the 'Pro's" teach people to use it! Can't argue with the results...although I try and show their is an alternative. 

Anyway here you go:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv7...d0zqIrT6c_rK3yWDYK&ab_channel=SolidK9Training

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Myfirstshepherd (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you all for replying. I have tried the treat technique but i have not seen the slightest postive change. I'm being as positive as I can, I do not punish her. When she pulls on the leash, like she did today, I just stand there and calmly say "leave it" or "enough" while trying to make her sit. I really hope it doesn't get worse or i hope I am not ma king things worse. I like to think that she just wants to go up to the dogs and sniff them but it worries me that she might actually be agressive. She scares people walking there dogs and this makes it that much harder for me to practice the training both of you linked. Thanks to both of you for taking the time to reply.
BTW I do take her out everyday. 3 times a day. 30 minutes I'm the morning, 45-60 minutes at 6, and another 30 minutes before going to sleep. I have heard that walks and exercise helps but it really is not in my case.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How long have you had her? At three years old, this behavior is very firmly entrenched, so it's not going to be fixed overnight. It would be best to find a good trainer who can work with you in person. Where do you live (general location)? Maybe someone here can recommend a trainer in your area. Reactive dog classes can be very helpful too, if you can't afford a private trainer.


----------



## Myfirstshepherd (Aug 20, 2015)

I've had her since she was 5 months. We always have talked her a lot. People used to be able to approach her and pet her. We never had a problem. Now she doesn't let people get to close. But once she gets to know thme she never forget them and becomes very submissive. I live in orange county. My family have even brought their small dogs to socialize her with smaller dogs. She enjoys playing with them. I tell myself that if she was actually agressive she would have killed a small dog already or have at least attacked my other dog, she hasn't. But i am not a trainer so I wouldn't know if I am right. I took her obedience classes when she was a year old but it really didn't help much. Im willing to pay a trainer to help me, again.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Myfirstshepherd said:


> Thank you all for replying. I have tried the treat technique but i have not seen the slightest positive change.


Hmm must be the day for the "treat" thing?

I usually post this and say scroll down. 

Boxer Dog Training




Myfirstshepherd said:


> I'm being as positive as I can, I do not punish her. When she pulls on the leash, like she did today,


 Well that is both good and correct because you can't correct a dog for "failing a behaviour" you have not trained. Your dog has not been trained to "not be acting like a tool!"  



Myfirstshepherd said:


> I just stand there and calmly say "leave it" or "enough" while trying to make her sit.


That would be "a waste of breath" once the dog is "over threshold" he can't hear you. The clip on proper heeling, 101 also shows you how to train an automatic Sit! It also shows him saying "nothing." That last one seems to be a hard one for folks to grasp so your not alone there. 



Myfirstshepherd said:


> I really hope it doesn't get worse or I hope I am not making things worse. I like to think that she just wants to go up to the dogs and sniff them


Sorry, but the people that allow you to do that...know even less than you! First, step in "not making it worst" is to "stop" putting strange dogs in your dogs face! See "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog." 

The first thing you need to do is slow down stop and "think" about what you are doing! Back to basics as it were!

Every problem you've listed is addressed in the links I've given.  Your "job" is to understand them and apply them, so now you know "what steps to take."

At the bare minimum again "stop" with the "I thought my dog was friendly stuff???" Clearly yours is not! And I can guarantee you anyone willing to do that knows even less than you.

Below you can "see" how it's done and I'll point out a couple of things. First no treats and second say nothing to the dog! It's a hard concept to grasp granted but "Pro's" expect dogs to behave!

Oh and likely when he does go over threshold you are most likely, pulling straight back on the leash?? If so...yeah that's not going to work! A minor tug "sideways" and then a "leave it" would be the correct approach and that would be best done when you see the dog even "start" to "think" about acting a fool!

All the above can best be summed up here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-VJXhM0iJo&ab_channel=SolidK9Training

That is pretty much how it's done! And yes when it's all packaged up and condensed it looks like a lot but the things I've listed are what it takes to train your dog properly.

If you still think it's too much or you can't do it...then give Jeff Gellman a call and he can help you find a "Balanced Trainer" local to you.


Incidently under the tab Free Advise is everything you need to know to properly train your dog for free but that volume of info is even more massive, then the few things I've listed...all of which are there also. 
Solid K9 Training - Rehabilitation and Family Dog Training


----------



## Myfirstshepherd (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Myfirstshepherd (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh and chip18 "At the bare minimum again "stop" with the "I thought my dog was friendly stuff???" Clearly yours is not! And I can guarantee you anyone willing to do that knows even less than you.", I nevery said I ask or want people to approach my dog or let me approach their dog. I am trying to teach my dog to avoid dogs not to approach them. So yes people have tried to approach me with their dogs and I tell them that my dog is training and kindly ask them not to come closer. Most recently, a girl with a pitt bull approached me while my dog was lunging and barking at the dog. After giving them both space and time for my dog to calm down they were sniffing each other, playing and they other looked comfortable around my dog. If my dog did not have zero friendly attitude that would not have happened.And I said my dog is friendly to people and animals she spends enough time with ( one hour of their time and she gets on her belly for a belly rub)because she has never attacked another animal and she has had plenty of opportunities to do so but hasn't. She has never shown any signs of aggression towards anyone in our family or strangers that come in ( she barks but after a few minutes she is wagging her tail same with dogs coming into our house). I said that I like to think is not aggression because of what I stated above but I am not a dog trainer. That is exactly why I'm here and why I am seeking professional help from a skilled trainer. I already found one. I appreciate your help and time but I don't apperceive your comments. I am trying to fix a reactive issue. You have never had a reactive dog so keep those negative comments to yourself.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Chip was sincerely trying to help.Sometimes an individual's writing style can come off as negative unintentionally.He and I both have experience with reactive dogs btw,and the links posted are worth checking out
It's great you have found a trainer to work with!It's so much easier to demonstrate a training technique in person than to describe it on the forum.Really sounds like your girl just needs some help curbing her enthusiasm and overall has an agreeable temperament.Best of luck to you and please keep posting with your progress!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Do you _know_ Chip's never had a reactive dog? Never assume! He could probably tell tales! 

Really, he was just giving you a lot of information to look at and you can draw your conclusions about which bits will be of use to your particular situation. I would really work on having her learn to ignore dogs...your dog doesn't really ever need to meet a random stranger's dog.


----------



## Myfirstshepherd (Aug 20, 2015)

I wasn't assuming when I said chip he had never had a reactive dog. Chip said it her/himself on a different forum. I know he was trying to help and I said thank you and that I appreciated his time and help.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I would try group training classes, they will teach your dog how to be around dogs without interacting. Find a class that incorporates fun things into it, like agility or searching, develop some team work with you and your dog and your dog will learn to focus on you more.

Your dog sounds a bit like our female who's 5. She likes to socialize, but with some dogs comes on a bit too strong. Some dogs she takes to right away, its unfortunate as I never know which way she'll react. Many times its a quick sniff and is disinterested. But thanks to lots of training, if things do get crazy I can give a "down" command and then redirect and she is calm.

Once your dog responds better to commands, then I would look into some controlled socialization. Maybe your trainer does this, or there are often meetup groups online. See if you can walk with other dogs, they don't have to do a physical meet and greet, just walk a few blocks together and keep a few feet apart.


----------



## Myfirstshepherd (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you all for your time and help. Today was a very good day. My dog made a new friend. She behaved very good, and this is just the beginning!


----------



## Myfirstshepherd (Aug 20, 2015)

She saw a dog from far away, my dog was on a loose leash, and did not lunge or bark. Getting her attention felt much easier this time


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good!Sounds like you're making progress


----------



## Myfirstshepherd (Aug 20, 2015)

Today my dog saw two little dogs after playing with her new friend and she looked at them and then looked at me( without pulling). She is becoming more focus on me. That is a pro. What are your experiences with dog rough play? Is it bad? What are definitely no's and what is allowed? I know I can just Google it but I want to know your personal opinion. The reason why I'm asking is because the dog that my dog met likes to play rough. He nibs on the neck ( my dog doesnt cry and no blood ). I've never seen dogs rough play so this was a new experience. After several minutes my dog started to do the sAmerican to him (no blood and the other dog did not cry or show any signs of fear). Things never got out of control. Is nibing or biting on the neck a no. I ask because neither dogs were hurt by it but I corrected my dog regardless.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

German Shepherds have their own style of play. My two sound and look like they are killing each other. It can be overwhelming for other dogs.


----------

